# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Branderig gevoel op tong

## jacques07

Hallo,

Ik heb al maanden een branderige gevoel op tong ook met blaasje,dokter zegt dat ik mij geen zorgen hoef te maken ,zalfjes gehad maar die hielpen niet, nu heeft hij deanxit voorgeschreven ,heeft er iemand deze problemen of ervaring met deanxit,

Groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

*Tongaandoeningen*
Stoornissen of ziekten van de tong, vooral van het slijmvlies, die hetzij tot de tong zelf beperkt zijn, hetzij zich uitbreiden tot of een uitbreiding zijn van aandoeningen elders in het lichaam, vooral in de mondholte.
*Tongbranden*
Branderig, pijnlijk, prikkelend gevoel, toenemend bij gebruik van zure, zoute of hete spijzen. Meestal is aan de tong niets te zien, soms atrofie van de papillen. Komt het meest voor bij vrouwen na de menopauze. Meestal is geen oorzaak aan te wijzen. De behandeling bestaat uit het spoelen met specifieke substanties.
*Tongkanker*
Kwaadaardig gezwel door voortdurende en herhaalde prikkeling van de tong, voorkomend onder andere bij pijprokers. Tongkanker komt bijna uitsluitend bij oudere mannen voor. Men neemt aan dat chronische prikkeling (alcohol, tabak) een belangrijke rol speelt. Vroege uitzaaiing naar hals en oor is mogelijk.
*Tongontsteking*
Ontstekingsproces van het slijmvlies van de tong; gaat meestal gepaard met een brandend gevoel van de tong. Bij de zogenoemde pernicieuze anemie (ernstige vorm van bloedarmoede) kan men de rode tongpunt reeds waarnemen lang voordat er sprake is van enig ander ziektebeeld.
Bij patiënten met een aanzienlijke beperking van de leverwerking ziet men een gladde tong. Tongontsteking en vooral het vaak meer op de voorgrond tredende brandende gevoel van de tong vormen een begeleidend verschijnsel van aandoeningen van de hersenzenuwen.
Door giftige werkingen van en overgevoeligheidsreacties op metalen, rubber en kunststoffen, die bij de gebitsverzorging en bij tandprothesen worden gebruikt, kan evenzeer een brandend gevoel van de tong optreden als bij plaatselijke aandoening van de tong.
Blaasjes en blaren van de tong en het mondslijmvlies worden bijna altijd veroorzaakt door virusinfecties. Bij de meeste mensen treedt de eerste infectie met het herpes simplexvirus reeds in de kinderjaren op en blijft in circa 99 procent van de gevallen zonder ziekteverschijnselen. Is er sprake van een waarneembare aandoening, dan zijn alle verschijnselen van een infectieziekte aanwezig, zoals koorts, onrust en prikkelbaarheid.
Ook het virus dat herpes zoster veroorzaakt kan aandoeningen van het mondslijmvlies en de tong veroorzaken. De blaasjes treden gegroepeerd en meestal eenzijdig op. Zij springen snel open en vloeien dan samen. Men treft de blaasjes meestal aan op de tong, het wangslijmvlies, het harde en zachte verhemelte en op de lippen. De afwijkingen aan de huid treden in het algemeen eerder op dan die in het gebied van de mondholte en de tong.
Bronnen: Medica Press
_(Bron: e-gezondheid.be)_

Je dokter zegt dat het niets ernstigs is, maar zoals je hierboven kan lezen wijzen blaasjes meestal op een infectie/ontsteking, dus ik zou bij een andere dokter een second opnion vragen of dat je bij je tandarts langsgaat en kijken wat die ervan vind.
Het is wel zo dat als het het Herpes virus is de dokter vaak niks voorschrijft omdat het vanzelf wel overgaat.
Hier staat iets over deanxit.
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## zirus

Zelf heb ik baat gehad tegen het herpesvirus met het makersdiet. nl het schijnt heel goed te helpen tegen bacterien, virussen en schimmels op diverse plaatsen. Ook het laten smelten van kokosolie op je tong geeft verzachting.
Sterkte ermee.

----------


## Pullenscares4you

Als je nog steeds problemen hebt van een branderig gevoel op de tong, dan is er nog een andere mogelijkheid om er van af te komen als verder geen andere middelen helpen, nl. een sappenkuur die ik in de jaren 80 gevolgd heb en met deze kuur te doen -ïjzeren discipline vereist - volledig genezen tot op de dag van vandaag. Vraag de kuur bij me aan.

Hartelijke groet,

Marianne

----------

